# Camaro



## Irishwake (Mar 3, 2011)

After fussing with HDR for awhile I backed off a bit on the PP to make it look like a not so HDR HDR if that makes any sense. The lens flare is a dead giveaway and so are the halos but anyway, thoughts?

Handheld 3 exposure blend in Photomatix. Resize in Photoshop.


----------



## lyonsroar (Mar 3, 2011)

Sorry, but if this was my photo, this would be in the delete pile.

The lens flare is bad as is the halo'ing.
The front of the car looks...muddy for lack of a better word...in the grille and headlight area.

FWIW, the sky look pretty decent.


----------



## Provo (Mar 3, 2011)

I do see the halo as mentioned I see the flares but do not see the muddy resemblance mentioned above.:???: I think this would've been better at a higher positioning and at an angle not directly straight on because this car's curvature is low profile where the roof line is low. Just my though. The image is not that terrible


----------



## Chodie (Mar 4, 2011)

Got some haloing over the car and the sky is too black.  I don't think it's terrible either.  It just needs a little love in Photoshop!


----------



## Corvphotography (Mar 4, 2011)

i think its a pretty decent job!  I agree though, maybe a little higher and a different angle would have helped. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 4, 2011)

I like the "summer" mood, I like the flare. I don't care for the halo.


----------



## lyonsroar (Mar 4, 2011)

Perhaps muddiness was not the correct word.  There seems to be a grey/ black color cast around the front grille and left headlight area which is obscuring the detail in the headlight.  See the linked pictures where the headlights are clear and sharp.  Perhaps it is because the underexposed shot wasn't underexposed enough?  I don't know, but my eye immediately goes to the driver's side headlight which could be awesome if the detail were there...

IMG_1589 Camaro SS HDR | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
DSC_6331_2_3 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Irishwake (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks for the comments guys, I quite liked the flare and that's why I kept it. I do understand what lyon is talking about, and that would be that basically with the sun behind the car there isn't much light spilling into the grille area of the car, I wouldn't call it muddy, but a off camera strobe into this area would have helped. Unfortunately I was on a vacation, and not a photography based one, so I wasn't hauling around my studio strobes. 

I'll play with the haloing a bit to see if I can eliminate the bit around the top of the car, however the whiteish areas along the horizon to the right is actually visible without a camera as you look down the beach. It's a slight gradient from surf blowing around in the air and as you look out towards the horizon along the beach; it looks like a bunch of sand in the air creating a halo.

I also picked this angle because there were a bunch of people and a horribly ugly kiosk thing right behind the car to the left from where I took the picture. I have one from a higher angle but the kiosk totally detracts from the picture, IMO.


----------

